# Doeling Udder Question



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

My doeling, Peanut, is an 8 week old Nigerian Dwarf. She is my first ever doeling, I got her mom as an adult. I was wondering how much udder material she should have at this point. When I feel her it feels like she has a fair amount for her size, but never having having another doeling to compare to I'm lost. I tried to get pictures of her, but I'm not sure if they are good enough to see anything.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks normal to me!! They get little fat pads back there sometimes.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks! I figured it was a silly question, I just have nothing to judge her against


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...normal....


> I figured it was a silly question,


no silly questions ever : ) !!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My little doe is rather chubby and she has a little udder type of thing, all the others have just normal skin with two teats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This was a 5 week old doeling...


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow  she has a lot of an udder for being only 5 weeks old.

Is there a general guide to go by on how much udder they have as they grow? I know they won't fully develop an udder till they are bred and are about to kid, but do they generally have a "pocket" of udder material as they grow? My mother in law has even noticed her little udder which surprised me a lot.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hm... Let's see with my FF. Picture 1 at 7 weeks, picture 2 at 16 months 5 weeks before kidding...


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome! So she had a "pocket" udder too? Her udder looks awesome in the second pic.

So how do you refer to their tiny udders?

I was somewhat concerned she had developed her tiny udder as a response to her brothers trying to nurse off of her. Though I don't think they ever found her teats, they mostly just tried to nurse off her umbilical cord. And she let them, silly girl. They have been at their new home for several weeks now though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They all have tiny udders to some extent. The little milk glands are there when they are born. No one really comments on them enough to call them anything different then "her tiny udder" :lol:
You can tell how their adult udder will turn out to some extent though. Your doeling is going to have good attachments in the back with a slightly deep udder, like Teddy's, her fore udder is going to be stronger though and may make her teats point forward a bit. 
Come back in a couple years and see if I was right


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

You can tell all of that from her pictures? That is amazing! I'll definitely post with how her udder develops 

Her mothers teats kind of point forward.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww goathiker, now you have me wanting to see what you say about my girls' developing udders!!!! 


Teylu, it's like a human; even babies have some breast tissue!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd love to see more little udders and see if goathiker can tell us about them and then see what they turn into when they freshen... What do you think goathiker?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure it would be fun to mess around with.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, how can you tell all that?!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Whatdya say for Basil?

I'm thinking she'll have splayed teats, her twin sister has teats that are straight up and down but hers are already a bit splayed. Also thinking poor medial. But I have no clue about attachment or udder height!

She's pregnant soooooo it won't be too long before we can find out!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is going to have medium wide attachments in the back lacking the full round part that attaches the side of the udder to the hind legs. Her fore udder is equal to the rear and will blend more smoothly than the one above. Her udder will be deep and a bit loose. Medial is a common problem in Nigerians but, hers doesn't look bad. Her teats will be wide set near the outside of her udder.

edit: I just looked again and I think she will have side attachments. It's harder to tell under all the hair.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Fascinating!! Once she kids I'll make sure to post pics. 

And if you're bored and feel like explaining how you can tell, ID love it!! I have two other girls I'm rather curious about, too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, baby udders from worst to best


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Can you explain what makes them bad or good?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow! That is so neat! Thank you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That makes a little more sense now. Amazing.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok, now I'm taking pics of all my doelings tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good info.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jill, that is amazing how you can tell with a fair amount of accuracy. I may have to post the two twins I have from last year and see what you think lol.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Very interesting thread!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Jill, I took some pics of my two almost yearlings today. They're twins from last year, if you could tell me what your thoughts are on them that would be great. Sorry about all the fuzziness! They have quite the winter coats seems how it's still snowing in May


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure, I'll look at them.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

More importantly, you can also get an idea on teat size :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> More importantly, you can also get an idea on teat size :lol:


Yes! As you probably know these girls' dam had huge teats...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

So here are pics  
1st is Arielle, 2nd is Madge


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, very nice. So, they both are going to wide high udders. They will be slightly wider at the top than bottom. Madge is going to wider at the top than Arielle with a firmer base to her udder. She is going to be gorgeous in fact. Both are going to have well centered large teats. Arielle is going to have a higher medial with more of a heart shape to her udder floor.
Both are very nice with their own strengths.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Jill! That makes me very excited for kidding season next year  I'll be sure to post pics when they freshen.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Madge will have more centered teats than her sister. I think her sister might have teats more toward the outside of her udder, but will possibly have more fore. I keep wanting to brush their hair out of the way to see better! :lol: My eyes are getting worse, need to go back to the doc I think. Too bad they aren't consistent enough to get lasik! :lol:


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

That is amazing  Can you do 2 of mine, Jill? They are 2 unbred yearlings. First is Bhakti (brown) and second is Prema (blond). Looks to me like Bhakti may have better rear attachments? That's all my untrained eye can even begin to see. Very interested to hear what you see


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Madge will have more centered teats than her sister. I think her sister might have teats more toward the outside of her udder, but will possibly have more fore. I keep wanting to brush their hair out of the way to see better! :lol: My eyes are getting worse, need to go back to the doc I think. Too bad they aren't consistent enough to get lasik! :lol:


Thanks Lacie, I know! I kept wanting to shave that hair off so you think Madge is the one to keep?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Goathiker, or anyone else, feel like taking a guess on Willow? Two month old lamancha doeling.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

super interesting!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll take a guess  
Let's see....
.....Not going to have a great arch....... erm.... I dunno :faint:
Teats not winged? Huh. :scratch:


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So... Taking a guess, she will have a strong midline and... Yup, that's about as much as I think I can tell...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll work on this tomorrow, I've worked night shift the last 3 days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What about this doe, goat hiker? She's a four month old Nigerian Dwarf with a precocious udder.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll work on these in the next day or 2.... Sorry, I've got a few family things going on taking my time.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Just as an update on my little doe, her udder has grown quite a bit. She will be 12 weeks tomorrow, is this what is considered a precocious udder?












Or do I just have wishful thinking and this much development is normal?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think that would be a precocious udder. It's not just two teats sticking out of a flat stomach any more. 

Goat hiker, it's okay, take your time


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Really?! That's so exciting! Thank you.

Goathiker, certainly take your time, I hope everything is well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Either the beginnings of a precocious udder, or they both have fatty udders'.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

well, that is a possibility. While I'm hopeful it's a precocious udder, I also know I'm not likely to be so lucky.

Is there a way to tell the difference?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Honestly both of my young doelings have "udders" that look like that. One of my girls is very thin, I just got her and have been trying to get her to gain weight, so it's not because she's overweight but just has a little pouch! My other has a similar round look like that. 

There was a thread a while back with good pictures of a true precocious udder, it definitely looked like milkable teats and full of milk.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So can you give me an idea of what Tiki's udder will look like when she freshens?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Goathiker, or anyone else, feel like taking a guess on Willow? Two month old lamancha doeling.


It's been a looooong time, I just wanted to update how Willow's FF udder turned out! She freshened a month ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Wowza! That's a lovely FF udder.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I love this thread! It makes me wish that I had young goats, so I could be a part of all the fun I'll have to come back to this thread when I have a few this spring


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh! I forgot to update! This is Tiki's udder as a FF last year.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice udders!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is Peanut.


----------

